# Mit oder ohne Brille



## Sauron1977 (23. Juni 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie der Anteil an Leuten ist die ohne Brille biken. Ich konnte son Ding auf meiner Nase noch nie ausstehen und fahre somit seit knapp sechs Jahren ohne. Die ein oder andere Hummel war schmerzhaft, keine Frage, aber ansonsten hatte ich nie Probleme dass die Augen tränen oder nach dem Biken besonders trocken sind. Das bemerke ich erst seit diesem Jahr, seit ein paar Wochen.
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Liegts am Älter werden? 
Bin ja nun auch schon steinalte 30 Jahre 

Greetz, Sauron


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2008)

Da ich immer viel in Brombeeren usw. unterwegs bin fahre ich auch im Dunkeln grundsätzlich mit Brille. Es ist mindestens SEHR schmerzhaft, wenn man einen Ast oder so ins Auge bekommt (hatte ich schon).
Fliegen und Dreck oder tränende Augen find ich dagegen nicht soo schlimm, daher habe ich Goggles (bei FF) eher selten auf. 
Was das Alter angeht weiss ich nicht - mit 30 habe ich noch nicht gross mountaingebikt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrese993 (23. Juni 2008)

Im Dunkeln kann ich sowas auch nicht ausstehen, ansonsten bin ich fast immer mit Brille unterwegs, ich habs da irgendwie Talent für, allen möglichen Schrott ins Gesicht zu bekommen....


----------



## Santa2412claus (23. Juni 2008)

Ich würde jedem raten eine Brille aufzusetzen.
Überleg mal, du fährst mit höherer Geschwindigkeit eine kurvige Passage und urplötzlich fliegt dir was ins Auge oder der Vordermann wirbelt ein Steinchen auf und du reagierst reflexartig--> Augen zu.

In deinem und im Interesse anderer kann ich nur zu einer Brille raten.

Abends kann man ja auch klare oder orangene Gläser tragen.

Ich besitze Brillen von Nike, da diese mir am angenehmsten sind und preislich vollkommen ok sind (ebay).
Eine Uvex Radbrille hingegen wurde sofort wieder Retour geschickt.


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sauron,

Kann mich den Anderen nur anschließen:
immer mit Brille!!!!

Mein Tip: "Swiss eye". Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## czogga (23. Juni 2008)

Hi Sauron,

also ich fahre grundsätzlich mit Brille. 
Am besten noch mit gelben Gläser, gerade im wald oder wenn die sonne mal nicht zum vorschein kommt, wirkt alles viel heller.

des weiteren sollte man die hummeln, fliegen etc. nicht unterschätzen.
musste mal wegen so nen schei** kleiner fliege ins krankenhaus als sie meinte, sich mit meinem augen verschmelzen zu müssen und hinter dem auge gewandert ist. die schmerzen sind echt unerträglich.


also immer schön mit brille fahren, deine augen werden es dir danken

gruss
czogga

ps beim moped fahren zieht man ja auch eine brille an, und die geschwindigkeiten beim biken sind nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## RobGonzoo (23. Juni 2008)

Sobald es ins Gelände geht, mit der Gefahr das Steine fliegen und man durch enge Trails mit Ästen fährt, setze ich immer eine Brille auf. Bei Polo-Motorrad gibt es Günstige von Helly, die auch ein wirklich sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis haben. 

Ausserdem tränen meine Augen ab ca. 35 km/h, da machen schnelle Fahrten keinen Spass mehr.

Aus Spass kannst du ja mal ein paar Stunden mit einer Augenklappe durch die Gegend laufen, damit Du ein Gefühl dafür bekommst, wie unnötig eigentlich zwei gesunde Augen sind. Mit einem kann man auch noch ne ganze Menge machen.


----------



## jonk0815 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich kann mich den Leuten nur anschliessen. Ich selbst fahr nie ohne, da ich eh Brillenträger bin, trotzdem musst ich letzte Woche zum Augenarzt, da mir zwischen der Brille was übles ins Auge geflogen ist. 
Ich möcht das garnicht ausmahlen wie oft das ohne Brille schon passiert wär. 

Grüsse


----------



## klausing (24. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre auch grundsätzlich mit Brille. Ich habe es schon trotz Brille erlebt, dass mir was ins Auge kam. Ich konnte gerade noch anhalten weil ich sonst bei der Abfahrt meinem Vordermann drauf gefahren wäre. Instinktiv kneift man nämlich die Augen zu und bei dicken Brocken setzt sofort ein tränen bei beiden Augen ein, so dass man kaum was sieht.

Aus reinem Eigeninteresse (und auch den anderen Fahrern zu liebe) kann ich jedem nur empfehlen eine aufzusetzen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. Juni 2008)

ich fahre seit 10 jahren ohne brille. ich habs mal mit so einer versucht:







damit hab ich mich schon im straßenverkehr an zwei tagen direkt zweimal hingelegt, einmal in einer asphalt-kurve weggerutscht, einmal beim hochfahren eines bordsteins. 
die brille verzerrt die räumliche wahrnehmung total, die entfernungen werden einfach falsch wiedergegeben. bei schlammigen downhills wünsche ich mir manchmal allerdings trotzdem etwas mehr schutz fürs auge. kann mir jemand eine absolut verzerrungsfreie, klare brille empfehlen?


----------



## MichaH2 (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Blackwater Park,

am besten gehst Du mal in einen Optikerladen oder in ein Sportgeschäft und probiere mal ein paar Brillen aus. Eine vernünftige Brille, muß keine teure sein, sollte nicht verzerren. Brillen die verzerren sind immer ein Hinweis darauf das die Brille das billigste vom billigen ist, egal was auf der Brille draufsteht.
Bei Ebay würde ich deswegen keine kaufen . Ich persönlich fahre übrigens eine No name Brille unter 20 , die beste die ich bisher hatte, dabei habe ich schon alles durch von Oakley bis Smith.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (24. Juni 2008)

Früher "musste" ich auch mit Oakley fahren. 

Heute fahre ich die hier:
http://www.bikereyes.de/de_de-moab4.phtml
24,95 Euro bei www.polo-motorrad.de

Gibt es auch in klar. Ob die absolut verzerrfrei ist, kann ich nicht sagen, zumindest habe ich damit keinerlei Probleme. Falls Du die Online kaufen solltest, kannst Du die eh zurückschicken und auch beim Polo-Händler vor Ort sind normalerweise Probefahrten kein Problem.


----------



## Schrommski (24. Juni 2008)

Da ich Kontaktlinsen trage, fahre ich immer mit Brille.

Durch die Linsen sind die Augen ein bissl empfindlicher, vor allem wenn man was reinbekommt.

Außer wenn ich mal um die Ecke oder so fahre zu nem Kumpel. Dann bleibt die Brille zu Hause.


----------



## gnss (24. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre immer ohne Brille, weil mir einfach keine passt. Mein Nasenansatz ist recht hoch, so dass die Unterkante der Brillengläser fast auf Augenhöhe liegt.


----------



## Ivan123 (24. Juni 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ich fahre seit 10 jahren ohne brille. ich habs mal mit so einer versucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OAKLEY!!! Ist meine Meinung! Aber so klare und verzerrfreie Gläser hatte ich noch nie. Ansonsten fahre ich die Specialized Chikane. Ist auch top.


----------



## Heffer (24. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich fahre immer mit Brille. Insekten, Dreck, Blaetter/Aeste zwischen den Zaehnen reichen mir schon, in den Augen moechte ich das Zeugs nicht haben. Bei Abfahrten finde ich die Brille auch gegen Fahrtwind angenehm. Ich trage die Brille allerdings eigentlich nur wegen der genannten Schutzfunktionen, gegen Blendung/Sonne brauche ich sie nicht wirklich.

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## MichaH2 (24. Juni 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer ohne Brille, weil mir einfach keine passt. Mein Nasenansatz ist recht hoch, so dass die Unterkante der Brillengläser fast auf Augenhöhe liegt.



Schon mal mit Arbeitsschutzbrillen versucht??

http://www.wolkdirekt.com/artikel_0000005143135.html

das ist eine bei der man den Nasensteg durch die Pads wie bei einer normalen Brille anpassen kann. Wenn du nicht anatomisch total missgebildet bist, passt sowas auch dir. Bruchfest, etc,etc. sind die sowieso durch die ganzen Normen die erfüllt werden müssen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goon (24. Juni 2008)

Hello,

ich fahre auch nur mit Brille, wegen den ganzen Viechern und Augentränen. Macht schon Sinn!

Benutze die Rudy Project Rydon (Modell 1), die Gläser machen keine Probleme, wenn man vom hellen ins dunkle oder umgekehrt fährt,
für Nachts würde ich Klarsichtgläser empfehlen.


----------



## loefchen (24. Juni 2008)

Ich fahr nie (außer wenn ichs vergesse) ohne Brille. Bei Dämmerung hatt ich bis vor nem Jahr noch ne geile orangene (Kontrast-Gläser) und mittlerweile eine das Sichtfeld noch besser abdeckende (für nur 8 euro):






Da ist kein Rahmen mehr im Sehfeld...perfekt!


----------



## purestrain (24. Juni 2008)

Brillenträger, von daher sowieso nur mit Brille  Aber seit Samstag auch stolzer SwissEye StringrayV besitzer - Verzerrt zwar minimal, aber top im gegensatz zu meiner 'alltagsbrille' - Endlich fahren ohne die Augen zuzukneifen!


----------



## ThunderRoad (24. Juni 2008)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Ich besitze Brillen von Nike, da diese mir am angenehmsten sind und preislich vollkommen ok sind (ebay).
> Eine Uvex Radbrille hingegen wurde sofort wieder Retour geschickt.



Bei mir genau andersrum. Hab eine Uvex Crow ausm Fachgeschäft mit Wechselgläsern, perfekte Passform und gute Verabeitung.
Dazu noch eine Nike Overpass über Ebay - zu schwer, zu eng, nicht wirklich zugfrei und paßt auch nicht optimal zu meiner Helm-/Rübenkombination (die Gläser sind allerdings besser, da absolut verzerrungsfrei). Die benutze ich höchstens kurz im Auto oder beim "zivilen" Radeln auf der Straße.

Aber ansonsten: Seit ich ne Brille fürs Rad hab, bin ich nie wieder ohne gefahren. Wichtig: anprobieren und zwar mit Helm, gibt wohl Konstellationen, wo dann gar nix mehr zusammenpasst (und damit meine ich nicht die Optik).


----------



## Santa2412claus (24. Juni 2008)

Da hast du Recht!

Unbedingt den Helm mit einkalkulieren.

Bei mir passen die Nike Brillen wunderbar.

Deshalb trage ich sie beim Biken oder auch beim Autofahren.

Bei einer Nike Brille kann ich die Gläser wechseln (orange), wenns mal dämmert.


----------



## Farodin (25. Juni 2008)

Eine für alles und alles für Einen !! 
Ganz nach dem Motto Spezialized Shifty und keine andere mehr!
Die hellt auf,wenn es dunkel wird ..tönt ab ,wenn es hell wird...Adaptalight Gläser machens möglich...

Nur zu empfehlen, sie hat auch schon diverse Matschfahrten mustergültig überstanden!


----------



## DaSilva69 (28. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nur dringend die Brille empfehlen ...

In einem wahren Geniestreich der Bürokunst habe ich mir mal an einem Blatt Papier die oberste Schicht des Auges verletzt! Ein Riesentheater mit Augenklappe und allem drum und dran. Das Schimmste daran war/ ist, dass es vor allem im Winter (bei der trockenen Heizungsluft) durch ein unbedachtes Augenreiben immer wieder kommen kann!

Also ... die Augen sind heilig ... immer mit Brille!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## BierBaron (29. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre auch grundsätzlich nur mit Brille, da meine Augen bereits bei mehr als 20 KM/H anfangen zu tränen 

Meist fahr ich mit orangen Gläsern. Wenns dann mal etwas sonniger ist mit den schwarzen und Nachts mit den klaren Gläsern.
Diese habe ich: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k464/a1228/tri-guard-40-schwarz-testsieger.html?mfid=130

Kann die Brille nur empfehlen. Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit!


----------



## Mongoele (4. Juli 2008)

Immer nur mit- egal welches Wetter. Neulich ist mir ein fettes Insekt direkt am Glas aufgeschlagen. Das möchte ich nicht im Auge haben. Ich bike mit Oakley oder Arnette- was ja ziemlich ähnlich ist. Hab Gläser, die alles schön gelb machen.


----------



## Jere (4. Juli 2008)

uvex hawk, erster und hoffentlicher letzter begleiter in meinem leben - zum verlieben gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Juli 2008)

ich hatte mal ne brille bzw hab sie immernoch, aber dann wurd sie dumemrweise verkratzt und seitdem fahr ich ohne... und das sind jetzt auch schon immerhin fast 2jahre. klar bietet so ne brille mehr schutz aber irgendwie finde ich schränkt sie auch ein... ohne brille hat man kein beschlagen, keine problem mit wegpacken/rausholen mit mäppchen und keine schlammspritzer auf den gläsern   jeder wie er will würd ich sagen


----------



## Santa2412claus (4. Juli 2008)

Klar jeder wie er will 

Nur gefährdet man meiner Ansicht nach auch andere, wenn man urplötzlich irgendwelche Manöver fährt, mit dem der Hintermann oder wer auch immer nicht damit rechnet.

Brille setze ich vor der Tour auf und setz sie nach der Tour ab. Wenn man ein Päuschen einlegt, schieb ich sie hoch und fertig.
Beschlägt so gut wie nie, höchstens ich stehe minuten lang nach einer Anstrengenden Steigung, was aber nicht vorkommt.

Und Schlammspritzer an der Brille sind mir lieber als im Auge.

Letztens gab es ein wahres Bombardement von Steinen, so einen Schlamm hatte ich noch nicht erlebt.
Mein Gesicht sah dementsprechend aus. Ohne Brille wäre ich sonstwo hingefahren, nur nicht den Weg entlang.

MfG &
Gutes Biken


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Juli 2008)

ach und ich hab noch vergessen, man spart natürlich gewicht


----------



## herms (5. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen das ist wie mit einem Kondom:
Lieber eines haben und keines brauchen, als eines brauchen und keines haben

Vor allem bergab ist man ohne Brille eine Gefahr für sich und auch für andere.....auch schon bei geringer Geschwindigkeit darf man unerwartete "Gäste" im Auge nicht unterschätzen. Das kann echt übel ausgehen..........auch wenn 40 Jahre nix passiert ist,.....1 Sekunde in der was passiert reicht


----------



## harke (5. Juli 2008)

stell dir mal vor du hast die brille auf und dir fliegt ne wespe dahinter rein...hinter dir natürlich 20 downhiller die dich jetzt umknüppeln werden..aber du hast zum glück fullface und panzer..
was lehrt uns die moral von der geschicht?fahre ohne brille, die die augen komplett abschließt nicht....und nen vakuum-mulator um dich herum, der dich schützt, falls ein baum grad ungünstig fällt oder es zu einem stein(er)schlag kommt..

will jetz ni übertreiben oder so..aber jeder ist seiner gesundheit glückes eigener schmied...denke es muß einem erst ne wespe reinstechen ehe sichjemand ne prille kauft...
das wusste schon der herr wayne


----------



## Honigblume (5. Juli 2008)

Fahre gezwungenermaßen mit Brille, da der Rahmen relativ klein ist, überlege ich mir eine Rad brille mit meiner Sehstärke anzuschaffen.


----------



## harke (5. Juli 2008)

bravo, weiter so....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Juli 2008)

ja an "Lieber eines haben und keines brauchen, als eines brauchen und keines haben" ist schon was dran, aber dann müßte man auch als touren fahrer vorsichtshalber mit vollvesier, und protektoren am ganzen körper fahren sicherheitshalber...  ist immer alles einabwägen zwischen wahrscheinlichkeit und risiko


----------



## benne1989 (5. Juli 2008)

Also ich setz bei Auffahrten meine Brille gerne mal ab. Bei Abfahrten habe ich sie eigentlich immer auf, erst recht wenn das Wetter mal nicht optimal ist und es schlammig ist. Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass es Biker ohne Brille gibt die auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren. Ich habe das einmal gemacht und es war die Hölle. Man ist zwischendurch echt fast blind.
Übrigens habe ich auch ne Arbeitsschutzbrille. Gut und günstig. Inzwischen können die auch relativ stylisch Aussehen: http://www.wolkdirekt.com/artikel_0000005143136.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolle01 (11. Juli 2008)

Moin,

immer mit! (Brille) Hab son Ding von Rudy mit Doppelverglasung weil Brillenträger.

muss aber jeder selber wissen. Wer wegen ner Fliege im Auge seinen Vordermann wegbügelt hat meiner Ansicht nach zu wenig Abstand gehalten.  Wer sich lang macht, wird es das nächste Mal mit Brille tun.

Mal was anderes: Ich hab mal bei den Skilangläufern so komische Plexiglasvisiere gesehen, die die bei Mistwetter vor den Augen hatten. Wie so ne durchsichtige Sonnenblende, aber vor den Augen ungefähr bis auf Nasenhöhe... Wenn jemand für sowas nen Link oder Infos hat, das würde ich gerne mal testen. Bei richtig Regen oder Schneefall ist man mit Brille irgendwann fast blind!
Bei diesen Visieren kann man ja vielleicht drunter durchgucken und hat trotzdem Schutz. 

Also PLZ Info!

Wolle


----------



## Hanussen (11. Juli 2008)

Mal was anderes:
Ein Arzt hat mich einmal vor Langzeitschäden durch Wind im Auge gewarnt. Schnelles Joggen sei die maximale (Wind)Geschwindigkeit, die man seinen Augen zumuten sollte. Kurz- und mittelfristig sei dies wohl kein Problem, jedoch seien Langzeitschäden nicht auszuschließen. Daher immer Brille tragen.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Google hat (auf die Schnelle) nichts passendes dazu ausgespuckt.
Ich selbst fahre manchmal mit, manchmal ohne Brille. Oftmals bin ich einfach zu faul sie aufzusetzen.


----------



## Schöni (11. Juli 2008)

Ach ja...ich glaube das schon, denn nach 50 km zügigen fahrens tun mir die Augen manschmal auch weh, wenn ich keine Brille aufhabe..deshalb könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen !


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juli 2008)

Zur meiner Schande muss ich gestehen das ich im Sommer meist ohne Brille fahre, bei mir ist es so das ich an den Augenbrauen viel schwitze und dadurch die Brille immer verschmiert ist....aber sobald es kühler ist habe ich auch eine auf...safety first.


----------



## Schöni (11. Juli 2008)

Im sommer ohne Brille geht finde ich garnicht ! Wenn man durch wälder fährt die Mücken und insekten, schrecklich ! 

Würde jedem empfehlen sich ne Brille zum Biken zu Kaufen !


----------



## qwk (19. Juli 2008)

hm bin am anfang nur ohne gefahren, dann wieder nur mit .. brille kaputt .. dann wieder nur ohne .. dann pause, jetzt wieder angefangen und merke, dass das augentränen doch irgendwie zugenommen hat (grade beim rennrad  ), deswegen hab ich mir einfach mal (ohne anprobieren auf gut glück) diese brille bestellt: 
http://preiswerte-fahrradteile.de/p...50/point-radbrille/brille-point-glissado.html

wollte zwar eigntl. im radladen eine kaufen, aber da ich unbegint wechselglässer wollte und die entsprechenden brillen dort ca. MEGA teuer waren hab ich mich einfach mal für diese variante entschieden ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duempelhuber (20. Juli 2008)

Bin auch so ein Tränen-Kandidat. Also auch nur mit!

Benutze selber eine Uvex Transform. 
Ist mit auswechselbaren Scheiben (Weiß, Gelb und Schwarz), und trägt sich auch beim downhillen unter einem Fullface Helm (Specialized Deviant) einwandfrei.

Grüße
Duempi


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juli 2008)

..immer mit (rudy project)- wegen wind und schlamm und insekten !!


----------



## Steini77 (24. Juli 2008)

ich als brillen und kontaktlinsen träger fahre auch nur mit brille da meine bike brille 
1 saubillig war 10  bei Aldi,
2 mit gelb schwarz und klaren gläsern daher kamm,
3 ich festgestellt habe das es nicht in den augen so zieht
4 bei regen die brille das wasser abperllen lässt und durch den fahrtwind garkeine wassertropfen sich auf den gläsern fest halten können
5 Insekten keine probleme darstellen


----------



## Jocki (24. Juli 2008)

Die gesuchten Plexiglasscheiben der Langläufer stellt cebe bzw. casco (die trägt der Björndalen) her. Beim Langlaufen sind die Dinger echt der Knaller, vor allem bei Regen und Schneefall. Es läuft nix an und man hat immer gute Sicht. Am Bike hab ich sie noch nicht probiert, da sind mir normale sportbrillen lieber.

@ch66666: Ich hab mir von nem Buff nen ca. 5cm breiten Streifen als Schweißband abgeschnitten. Das Ding funktioniert auch unterm Helm super und Augen und Brille bleiben schweißfrei.


----------



## Schlemil (24. Juli 2008)

Ralf Zubrägel schrieb:


> Hallo Sauron,
> 
> Kann mich den Anderen nur anschließen:
> immer mit Brille!!!!
> ...



Das mit Swiss eye kann ich nur bestätigen 

Gruss Christian


----------



## mawek (24. Juli 2008)

ich trage nie ne brille!

1. steht mir das nicht und
2. bin ich fliegen, dreck und tränen durch den wind gewohnt


----------



## hirotake (25. Juli 2008)

Nie ohne! Alleine aus der Tatsache heraus, dass ich Brillenträger bin!

Beim Sport, auch MTB, immer mit Kontaktlinsen und Sonnenbrille (mit auswechselbaren Gläsern).

Mein Favorit seit Jahren ist Oakley. Auch wenn sie teuer sind, das beste aus optischen (im doppelten Sinne) Gründen, dass man sich auf die Nase setzen kann. Zudem rutschen die Nasenstege und Bügel beim Schwitzen nicht, sondern "saugen" sich fest.

Für mich keine Frage: Immer mit Brille und dann Oakley! Habe übrigens gerade eine M-Frame bei ebay zu verkaufen!

Gruß 
hirotake


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (25. Juli 2008)

immer mit....
Bin ein Weichei!!!!

hab seit 2 Jahren die Brille von Alpina 40 â¬ auf der Messe mit WechselglÃ¤Ãern.


----------



## mawek (25. Juli 2008)

ist da wer der mir direkt eine gute brille verkaufen kann?
war gestern abend wieder mal auf raven-island unterwegs und wieder nur viehzeug ins gesicht bekommen...hab dabei an diesen thread gedacht 
kann doch echt belastend sein, trotz der gewohnheit...
falls da jemand ist: einfach mal ne PM schreiben..danke!


----------



## El Greco (25. Juli 2008)

Syncros schrieb:


> Da ich Kontaktlinsen trage, fahre ich immer mit Brille.
> 
> Durch die Linsen sind die Augen ein bissl empfindlicher, vor allem wenn man was rein bekommt.
> 
> Außer wenn ich mal um die Ecke oder so fahre zu nem Kumpel. Dann bleibt die Brille zu Hause.



    Ich war lange Zeit auf dem geeigneten Brillen für Kürzsichtige, aber die sind alle nur misst und kosten das mehrfache. Jetzt will ich Kontaktlinsen+ normalle Brille, so kann ich die belibig wechseln und die Linsen kosten heutzutage Pinats. Was trägst du, Monats oder Tages Linsen?
  Hast keine Probleme wenn Schweis in die Augen fliest ? 
Ausserdem habe riesige Probleme bei Regen wenn die Tropfen in die Augen fallen, dann habe ich Schmerzen als währe das Hagel! Und ich trage wie gesagt Brille. Was ist wenn man auch die Linsen beim regen trägt?

                           Der blinde Grieche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (28. Juli 2008)

Eine Woche ohne Brille gefahren und schon eine Bindehautentzündung. 
Gute alte Oakley Eye Jacket in 2 Farben.  Geniale Gläser.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (28. Juli 2008)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Eine Woche ohne Brille gefahren und schon eine Bindehautentzündung.
> Gute alte Oakley Eye Jacket in 2 Farben.  Geniale Gläser.



Oh ja meine Oakley mat mir 5 Jahre treu gedient... Bis ich ihr beim Snowboarden die Flügel gebrochen hab


----------



## wolle01 (29. Juli 2008)

@jocki:
THX für die Info, bin in letzter Zeit selten im Board. guter Tipp mit dem Buff!

Also, wenn euch mal einer mit Plexiglasvisier aufn MTB entgegen kommt, muss nicht Björndahlen sein !

Wolle




Jocki schrieb:


> Die gesuchten Plexiglasscheiben der Langläufer stellt cebe bzw. casco (die trägt der Björndalen) her. Beim Langlaufen sind die Dinger echt der Knaller, vor allem bei Regen und Schneefall. Es läuft nix an und man hat immer gute Sicht. Am Bike hab ich sie noch nicht probiert, da sind mir normale sportbrillen lieber.
> 
> @ch66666: Ich hab mir von nem Buff nen ca. 5cm breiten Streifen als Schweißband abgeschnitten. Das Ding funktioniert auch unterm Helm super und Augen und Brille bleiben schweißfrei.


----------



## Crass23 (30. Juli 2008)

Also ich fahr jezz seit 2 jahren aktiv MTB, bin 14 Jahre alt daher noch recht unerfahren aber ich fahr schon die ganze zeit ohne Brille und mir is auch nochnichts größeres passiert


----------



## El Greco (30. Juli 2008)

[


----------



## El Greco (30. Juli 2008)

Crass23 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr jezz seit 2 jahren aktiv MTB, bin 14 Jahre alt daher noch recht unerfahren aber ich fahr schon die ganze zeit ohne Brille und mir is auch nochnichts größeres passiert


  Was willst damit sagen?
      Wenn etwas dir zustößt, dann fängst an die Brille zu tragen?

Ich kenne Jemanden(aus ander Forum) was mit Schnupfen und ohne Brille fuhr und nächste Tag ist blind erwacht(Netzhaut hat sich gelöst und die Flüssigkeit war weg). Mehrfache OP,s und jetzt lebt er mit Öl in Auge. der wurde von Arbeit suspendiert(hat mittlerweile was) und...der fährt weiter sein Rad


----------



## buheitel (31. Juli 2008)

Da ich sowieso Brillenträger bin, muss ich halt immer mit so nem Nasenfahrad rumdüsen. Bisher hatte ich aber aufgrund der doch recht hohen Kosten für Korrekturbrillen noch keine extra Brille zum biken. Wollte mir jetzt die Duosystembrille mit Korrektur ( http://www.lifestylebrille.de/index...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=675&Itemid=26 ) für 100 Okken kaufen, da ich es immer störender empfinde den Nacken wegen der Brille überstrecken zu müssen.


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2008)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> Da ich sowieso Brillenträger bin, muss ich halt immer mit so nem Nasenfahrad rumdüsen. Bisher hatte ich aber aufgrund der doch recht hohen Kosten für Korrekturbrillen noch keine extra Brille zum biken. Wollte mir jetzt die Duosystembrille mit Korrektur ( http://www.lifestylebrille.de/index...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=675&Itemid=26 ) für 100 Okken kaufen, da ich es immer störender empfinde den Nacken wegen der Brille überstrecken zu müssen.



Ich hadere auch noch mit mir...Linsen und normale Brile oder optische. Problem bei mir, ich bin nen Maulwurf.....-7,25 auf beiden Augeb, find da mal ne optische Sportbrille 

Derzeit fahr ich also mit meiner normalen Brille und wahlweise mit meiner optischen Sonnenbrille.


----------



## zappelmaxx (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe es auch mit Linsen versucht, da aber meine Tränenflüssigkeit sehr dünn ist, ist das nichts für einen längeren Zeitraum, leider 

Fahre jetzt mit einer Adidas EvilEye L mit entsprechendem Clip. Funktioniert tadellos. 
Allerdings habe ich auch nur so um die -5,00 (genaue Werte habe ich nicht im Kopf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Greco (31. Juli 2008)

zappelmaxx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe es auch mit Linsen versucht, da aber meine Tränenflüssigkeit sehr dünn ist, ist das nichts für einen längeren Zeitraum, leider
> 
> ...


   mit diesen Clip,s meist die komische Plastikbrille, das man unten trägt? die sind aber sehr klein und du musst immer den Kopf mit bewegen, sonst hast sehr kleinen Blickwinkel.  
Diese Duosystembrille was habt ihr oben gepostet klingt interessant, aber ist das auch robust genug?


----------



## zappelmaxx (31. Juli 2008)

El Greco schrieb:


> mit diesen Clip,s meist die komische Plastikbrille, das man unten trägt? die sind aber sehr klein und du musst immer den Kopf mit bewegen, sonst hast sehr kleinen Blickwinkel.



es stimmt zwar, dass man nicht den kompletten Sonnenbrillenbereich mit dem Clip abdeckt, aber ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit der Abdeckung.
Das kann aber auch von meinen normalen Brillen kommen, die alle samt nicht so riesig sind ...


----------



## ICON82 (16. September 2008)

So habe mir jetzt eine neue Brille zugelegt. Meine Oakleys waren mir auf dauer zu dunkel. Habe jetzt eine UVEX Protect. Guter Preis und echt geniale Gläser.


----------



## loefchen (16. September 2008)

Ich bin mal neulich wieder ca. 3 Minuten durch den Wald ohne Brille weil es doch arg dunkel war...hatte ich nicht direkt 2 viecher im aug...deswegen: immer brille!


----------



## 2slow4U (26. September 2009)

Von den Langzeitschäden durch den Fahrtwind mal abgesehen - hab mal gelesen dass schon Insekten, die man ab 20 km/h aufwärts ins Auge bekommt, bleibende Schäden an der Netzhaut verursachen können... Also immer schön mit Brille bitte!


----------



## R.C. (26. September 2009)

2slow4U schrieb:


> hab mal gelesen dass schon Insekten, die man ab 20 km/h aufwärts ins Auge bekommt, bleibende Schäden an der Netzhaut verursachen können...



Aeh, ich denke mal es geht um die Hornhaut, die Netzhaut waere ja im Inneren deas Auges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2slow4U (26. September 2009)

> Aeh, ich denke mal es geht um die Hornhaut, die Netzhaut waere ja im Inneren deas Auges



macht Sinn... dann war's wohl die Hornhaut


----------



## mkernbach (26. September 2009)

Als Kontaktlinsenträger ist die Brille 100% Pflicht.
Bei schnellen Abfahrten tränen die Augen schnell oder falls Dreck aufspritzt kann es wirklich üble Folgen haben..

Daher mit Brille.


----------



## El Greco (26. September 2009)

Das blöde ist, dass wir kurzsichtige immer das Problem haben mit dem Entscheidung, welche Brille, welche Lösung was Korrektur betrifft usw. Abgesehen davon sind Brille cool. Die normale Brille sind keine Lösung da ein Fahrt durch die Regentropfen ein Horror ist. Die Tropfen schlagen ins Auge als wäre das ein Hagel. Also ich habe damit immer meine Probleme und die "normale" Brille wo ich trage bieten fast kaum Schutz vergleichbar mit Sportbrillen. Die Sportbrille durch die Form lassen auch die Regentropfen besser abtropfen, so in der Nacht wird man nicht stärker geblendet von Gegenverkehr und dessen Scheinwerfer, welche sich in hängende Tropfen zerstreuen.


----------



## mkernbach (26. September 2009)

Dann hat man die Probleme nicht mehr.. Aber bringt dem Tourenfahrer leider nicht soviel.


----------



## Outliner (27. September 2009)

ich fahre immer mit brille denn ohne finde ich mein fahrrad nicht.


----------



## El Greco (28. September 2009)

Ich fahre fast immer mit schmutzige Brille, aber mit schmutzige kann ich trotzdem besser sehen als überhaupt ohne.


----------



## Hundebein (29. September 2009)

hab mir irgendwann mal bei ebay eine geschossen. sie ist geschlossen damit nix reinfliegt und sie hat nen band, damit rutscht sie nicht quer übers gesicht wie es sonst immer der fall war


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2009)

Immer mit Brille, da:

1. Kontaktlinsenträger, Augen tränen auch so schnell
2. Insekten (besonders schlimm an Gewässern, in Augsbur hat an Wertach und Lech Milliarden Viecher), dieses Jahr ist mir mal ein Schmetterling bei 50kmh auf die Brille geklatscht
3. Dreck in den Augen bei nassem Untergrund ist sehr unangenehm
4. Sonne und optimalerweise weißer Kies oder Schnee braten deine Augen schneller als es einem lieb sein kann.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (29. September 2009)

Bisher bin ich, obwohl fliegende Steinchen und Insekten wirklich ätzend sind, immer ohne Brille unterwegs gewesen. Das hatte fogende Gründe:

1. hasse ich beschlagene Brillengläser
2. hasse ich es, dass ich bereits nach der ersten Pfütze soviel Matsch auf den Gläsern habe, dass ich nix mehr sehe.
3. Habe auch ich das Problem mit der verzerrten Optik. Ich habe eine Hornhautverkrümmung und trage beim Lesen eine Brille mit sehr geringer Stärke. 
Beim Biken hab ich schon div. Sport/Schutzbrillen probiert. Bei allen hatte ich das Gefühl 10 cm höher auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Auf der Straße ist das kein Problem, ich komme nur im Gelände dann nicht zurecht.
Bei meiner wirklich geringen Sehschwäche kann ich problemlos ohne Sehhilfe fahren, da nur die Konturen minimal verwischen. Eine eine extra Sportbrille in Sehstärke ist mir beim Optiker einfach zu teuer.


----------



## makleki (29. September 2009)

hat jemand einen Tipp für einen kurzsichtigen Radler der geschliffene Gläder braucht? Alles was ich bisher gesehen hab waren arg windige Basteleien.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pwn (29. September 2009)

Ich habe mir eine absolute Billigbrille für 12 besorgt (so ne SDportbrille eben) -> Mit austauschbaren Gläsern (naja.. Plastikgläsern eben) *g*

Somit habe ich bei Sonnenschein einmal getöntes Plastik und für Abends/Dämmerung einmal durchsichtiges Plastik vor meinen Augen...

Fazit: Mir weht kein Wind mehr ins Auge kein tränen, trockenes Gefühl etc.) -> Jeder der schonmal nen Zug ins Auge beommen hat (Augenentzündung etc.) weiß wie ätzend sowas sein kann.
Und: Fährt man beim Bauer Horst am Feld vorbei bekommt man nicht alle 10s ne Mücke ins Auge ;-)

Also ob empfindliche oder unempfindliche Augen: Ne Mücke, ne Entzündung oder sonst was IM auge ist auf jeden Fall "nerviger" als ne Brille auf der Nase.


----------



## Outliner (29. September 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> hat jemand einen Tipp für einen kurzsichtigen Radler der geschliffene Gläder braucht? Alles was ich bisher gesehen hab waren arg windige Basteleien.
> Martin


such mal nach der adidas evil-eye.in dem tread stehts...


----------



## greatwhite (29. September 2009)

Ich fahre generell mit Brille und hab immer gelbe Gläser drinnen, da der größte Teil meiner Strecken durch den Wald führt. 
Hab eine von Decathlon für 20 EUR mit 4 verschiedenen Gläsern. Die darf auch mal runterfallen ohne dass ich gleich nen Anfall bekommen muss (kann sie aber gut ab  ).
Nachteil ist das optische Verzerren, macht mir allerdings nicht wirklich Probleme.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2009)

..immer mit brille . insekten und kleine schottersteine brauch´ich nicht im auge .. greez , k.


----------



## biesa (29. September 2009)

Bin auch immer mit Brille on tour, hab ne günstige movecs, würd ich immerwieder kaufen. top


----------



## Milanese (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre auch immer mit Brille. Habe mir die Alpina Doubleflex Swing 30 gekauft. Hat zwar 45 gekostet, aber ist komplett zerlegbar, hat zwei Scheiben, die äußere ist getönt und die innere Orange. Einfach weltklasse, wenns Dunkel wird, nimmste die eine ab und hast immer noch guten Schutz.


----------



## El Greco (14. Oktober 2009)

Milanese schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch immer mit Brille. Habe mir die Alpina Doubleflex Swing 30 gekauft. Hat zwar 45 gekostet...



 Sorry, aber 40 uronen für Sportbrille ist keine höhe Summe abgesehen davon, was sollen die kurzsichtige sagen, welche allein für die Linsen oft um die 200-300 zahlen müssen


----------



## Milanese (14. Oktober 2009)

Verglichen mit so manchem der eine Brille um nen 10er oder weniger fährt schon. Großer Vorteil der Brille ist, dass sie keine Verzerrungen hat.
Beim Beachvolleyball ist sie allerdings unbrauchbar


----------

